
Ask HN: What is the process you used to split the company among cofounders? - yalogin
I wanted to get some take on how to split a company. Any advice on that would be very helpful. I have a few questions -<p>1. At what point do we take it up as a conversation?
2. I heard that having an equal split is not practical because one has to take a decision in case of a tie. 
3. What goes into such a decision? Contribution, background, network? I have no idea so wanted to pick brains here.<p>Bottom line is I don’t want to make it a bad experience with my founding partner at the same time wanted to make sure I am doing the right thing.
======
mooreds
Number 2 and 3 is pretty context dependent, but the answer to number 1 is as
soon as possible. It doesn't get any easier.

Make sure everyone vests over at least 4 years, too.

~~~
yalogin
How did you decide on the split?

~~~
mooreds
I joined a startup that had done a proof of concept and some analysis before I
joined. I googled a couple of equity calculators and read through the
justifications and kinda averaged them out.

~~~
yalogin
Thanks. that's helpful.

